# AMD HDA not working



## pathiaki (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi,

I'm on FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE (GhostBSD 19.10)

This is on an ASUS B350 Prime Motherboard with the latest BIOS from 8/24/19.

pciconf -lv shows there's some type of HDA device under the HDA Controller

hdac0@pci0:8:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0x37513842 chip=0x0fbc10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA

hdac1@pci0:10:0:3:      class=0x040300 card=0x86c71043 chip=0x14571022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA

dmesg | grep pcm

pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0

cat /dev/sndstat

cat /dev/sndstat

Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.

sysctl -a | grep -i hda 

device    snd_hda
irq267: hdac0:141 @cpu0(domain0): 20893
irq285: hdac1:177 @cpu0(domain0): 0
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid6_original: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid6_config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid6: pin: Digital-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid4_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid4_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid4: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x38423751
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent: 
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x10de device=0x0060 revision=0x01 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent: 
dev.hdac.1.polling: 0
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.1.%parent: pci10
dev.hdac.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1022 device=0x1457 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x86c7 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.1.%location: slot=0 function=3 dbsf=pci0:10:0:3 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.GP18.AZAL
dev.hdac.1.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.1.%desc: AMD (0x1457) HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci8
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x10de device=0x0fbc subvendor=0x3842 subdevice=0x3751 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=0 function=1 dbsf=pci0:8:0:1
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0fbc) HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent: 

sysctl -a | grep -i pcm
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.%pnpinfo: 
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=7
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%pnpinfo: 
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=5
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo: 
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=4
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.%parent: 
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

So... how do I troubleshoot this?

I have no sound through anything.  I've tried switching the default pcm device between 0-3....  I get nothing. 

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 8, 2019)

pathiaki said:


> cat /dev/sndstat
> 
> Installed devices:
> pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
> ...



To obtain sound through the NVIDIA HDA device a NVIDIA driver has to be installed, the NVIDIA kernel module loaded, a NVIDIA xorg configuration file set, the proper default pcm device set, and a running X window session. Note there won't be sound in the console.

If you need assistance in installing and/or configuring the driver and/or xorg report back.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 9, 2019)

pathiaki said:


> I'm on FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE (GhostBSD 19.10)



These statements are mutually contradictory.



pathiaki said:


> So... how do I troubleshoot this?



Start with _hw.snd.verbose_ sysctl.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

GhostBSD is a derivative that's not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

